# bearers of the word



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

here is the start of my word bearers army













Shot with DMC-TZ6 at 2010-03-14









Shot with DMC-TZ6 at 2010-03-14









Shot with DMC-TZ6 at 2010-03-14








Shot with DMC-TZ6 at 2010-03-14


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow that gave the auto re size something to chew on.
I suggest resizing them by about 50% at least, I personally go to about 25%.

Nice amount of feet on the ground in this force.
I look foward to seeing them painted.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

have to agree with vash, excellent number of models, its nice to see something a bit different from the normal mech marine lists. i also can't wait to see atleast a base coating.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i have sprayed everything but im not so sure to get pictures about them online
at the moment im trying the paint sceme on some AoBR models its looking good 
the only problem is i dont know what colour their eyes are anyone got any ideas


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Word bearers?
Green or yellow eyes.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Compromise. Green on the helmets and yellow on visible eyes.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

*AoBR word bearer models*

here are the AoBR models i tested the painting sceme on
the eyes didnt go well at all i tried to do them when i was way to tired or not at all but in the end i decidet to paint the actual army with green eyes
commend are apriciated



http://img242.imageshack.us/i/aobrtermiechamp.jpg/


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

finaly i started painting my real army i have come to hate the stickers and i still have to get the pva gleu for the bases but on anything els c&c is apriciated 
and i swear the next time i buy space marines i will buy the pre-made legion shoulder pads


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

finaly i started painting my real army i have come to hate the stickers and i still have to get the pva gleu for the bases but on anything els c&c is apriciated 
and i swear the next time i buy space marines i will buy the pre-made legion shoulder pads

:edit i have some problems getting the fotos online i will put them online later


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"Meh..." 

That is all.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> "Meh..."
> 
> That is all.


@ NM: Any real constructive advice NoiseMarine, or do I play the nothing to say dont't say anything card.

@Cain: Do you do a basecoat or are you painting Red Gore/Scab Red straight onto black undercoat?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

here are they sorry for the mistake last night
@warlordgrishnak i start with the black basecoat and after that i do a layer of 1:1 chaos black and scrab red on it after that i give them a layer of scrab red and then 1:1 scrab red and gore red and as final normal paint i use red gore at all the points i try to keep the edges showing as the last red i use baal red and when all the other coulours are done i give the whole model two layers of badab black

http://yfrog.com/0dafbeelding002mtj

http://yfrog.com/10afbeelding004wmj

http://yfrog.com/9fafbeelding010hj

http://yfrog.com/jqafbeelding007lj


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

looking good keep going


----------

